# 2020 South Dade Skiff



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice and simple!


----------



## Liam Nissan (May 21, 2020)

sweet little rig! Bet it floats on a wet sponge


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats, that is sharp.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Congrats !


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Nice boat. Just saw it on their Instagram page


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Sweet and simple! Congrats!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice Orbe. Cant wait to see pics of her in the water.


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

LowTideFly said:


> New Skiff is home and ready to be rigged up!
> 
> 2020 South Dade Skiff
> 16’
> ...


Nice boat! I spoke with one of the owners at south dade skiffs a few weeks ago about their skiffs. They seem like good people and they know what their doing. I liked their build process overall. These guys even offered to take me out on a test ride. I wanted to buy one but was out of my price range at the time. I'm glad you were able to take advantage and bought this beauty. Congrats !


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Motor is hung


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

LowTideFly said:


> Motor is hung


Awesome! I’m also getting a tohatsu but in white. Waiting patiently for mine. I hear they are great motors. Enjoy!


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Got her registered and I’m getting closer to splashing her. The boat ramps in Miami are crazy right now!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

LowTideFly said:


> Got her registered and I’m getting closer to splashing her. The boat ramps in Miami are crazy right now!


Only crazy on the weekends, and late during the week. We launched at 6am out of Crandon with no problems last week. But when we came back to pull out, it was a bit chaotic. Easy for us to get out, but the line to launch was insane.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Love this boat! Might upgrade from my gheenoe. 

Where are the rod holders? 

How is the motor height without jack plate? How far is the cavitation plate above the bottom of the transom? I see a lot of these with jack plates.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

jrasband said:


> Love this boat! Might upgrade from my gheenoe.
> 
> Where are the rod holders?
> 
> How is the motor height without jack plate? How far is the cavitation plate above the bottom of the transom? I see a lot of these with jack plates.


Rod holders will go under the gunnels.
I might add a Bob’s mini Jack Plate, I haven’t decided yet.
See attached picture for cavitation plate/transom.


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

LowTideFly said:


> Got her registered and I’m getting closer to splashing her. The boat ramps in Miami are crazy right now!


That’s great! I got mine registered and got the insurance too. It’s at a local shop install the Tohatsu. Waiting on my hull decals to come in. I’m hoping it’ll be ready by next week.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Finally got the Tohatsu broken in proper


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I’ve been watching these guys and have had a few conversations with them also. They are building a dang fine skiff at a price that is tough to beat!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What kinda speed you seeing with the 20hp?


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> What kinda speed you seeing with the 20hp?


27mph with 2 Adults and fishing gear


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dang man, that’s pretty impressive. You catch em up yet?


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

15" or 20" shaft needed?


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

TurnMeLooseFLKeys said:


> 15" or 20" shaft needed?


I'm running a 15"


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Rod Holders and V Marine Push Pole holders


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

A few small updates:

Electrical system with Switch panel
bilge pump
Gas tank relocated to Bow


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is that the same hull as a Gladesmen? Looks very similar.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jasonrl23 said:


> Is that the same hull as a Gladesmen? Looks very similar.


Its shorter and is minus the splash rails but looks similar to me looks a nice little skiff


----------



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

LowTideFly said:


> 27mph with 2 Adults and fishing gear


How has it handled in chop? Alot of wind lately has made my gheenoe a no go.Looking to upgrade how have you liked it so far?


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

nollieflip said:


> How has it handled in chop? Alot of wind lately has made my gheenoe a no go.Looking to upgrade how have you liked it so far?


Wind has really been blowing and I’ve been a no go as well. Biggest difference from my Gheenoe Classic is how Quiet the south Dade is, also floats a little shallower.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

How do you keep that fuel tank from sliding out? ive noticed on these skiffs there’s nothing really stopping everything under that front deck from sliding out when you come up on plane


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Jred said:


> How do you keep that fuel tank from sliding out? ive noticed on these skiffs there’s nothing really stopping everything under that front deck from sliding out when you come up on plane


Couple dabs of silicone on the bottom side of the tank, once dry the rubbery texture keeps it in place. I also keep my cooler behind it. Eventually I’ll get some type of bungees/cargo net secured.


----------



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

has it seen any chop?just looking for something a bit better on taking unexpected chop on returns mostly through whitewater bay and biscayne bay.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

nollieflip said:


> has it seen any chop?just looking for something a bit better on taking unexpected chop on returns mostly through whitewater bay and biscayne bay.


Better than my gheenoe in a chop, but it wasn’t designed to eat up chop. Light weight and flat bottom. It’s great at what it’s meant for: effortless poling and floating in inches.


----------



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

LowTideFly said:


> Better than my gheenoe in a chop, but it wasn’t designed to eat up chop. Light weight and flat bottom. It’s great at what it’s meant for: effortless poling and floating in inches.


Thanks, thats what im looking for also but more capable of an unexpected choppy ride home than the gheenoe.Its been a few times too many now of rough very wet rides back. Might call and see about a sea trial still open to one.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Couple more pics.... love fishing this skiff


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Sittin’ Pretty


----------

